

Ask HN: Would you like to receive job openings to your inbox? - orangethirty

I have been getting requests to run a newsletter with a strict focus on hacking job postings (world wide openings). I'm gathering interest here. If there are more than 100 subscribers (already have about 25) I will ship it out in a weekly (or bi-weekly) manner.<p>The newsletter will feature various security methods to reduce the amount of recruiter spam.<p>This would be a free service to the community. You will NOT receive SPAM of any kind. All will be securely handled by Mail Chimp. You can always unsubscribe.<p>If you are interested, subscribe here:<p>http://eepurl.com/uOdzP<p>If you have a job posting you want to publish, send it to:<p>codejobs.newsletter@gmail.com<p>PS. This is free. Give it a try.<p>Send me feedback to my email (on profile).
======
zpk
I want this, but I want job postings relative to me. What I mean by that is my
preference for location, salary/rate, my skills, telecommute.

Now I know you are doing this manually initially, but will you be organizing
the jobs, can you do something to give us that info up front?

------
justforthispost
Clickable link:

<http://eepurl.com/uOdzP>

~~~
orangethirty
Thank you.

